# Robin's cool with canines!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I had friends over. I wanted to see how he'd react, whether he'd have a problem with dogs.

Sooo... I let them bring their new puppy, Scooter. He bounded into my apt, began sniffing, and greeted Robin with a yap!

Robin eyed him for a minute , then came out from under the T.V. table.

A few minutes later, they were sniffing each other and playing brakes! To play brakes, you run alongside each other and one suddenly stops. If your new buddy keeps running, you win!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That sounds so cute! When we adopted Sadie (who - bless her was young but had been badly abused) our only criteria was that we needed a dog that would be good with cats - she has been a star.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

that's awesome! 

hope they get to have more playdates!


----------

